# Natursteine verarbeiten



## santos (19. Sep. 2011)

Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Natursteine (Platten) an die Teichfolie anzubringen??
Ich lade mal ein Bild hoch und makiere mit Rot den zu beklebenden Bereich.


----------



## willi1954 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

Moin

bei mir hab ich das folgendermassen gelöst, eine art Steinmauer vor die (steilen) Folienbereiche.
Zum Schutz der Folie liegt dort auch noch eine Ufermatte drunter.
Die Steine sind Grauwacke.


LG Willi


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

Moin Willi,
wie möchtest die Folie kaschieren die oben bei den Steinen noch rausschaut?
Frage aus reiner Selbstsucht
Ich bin ja selber noch am planen.

MfG 
Ralph


----------



## willi1954 (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

die wird im nächsten Frühsommer noch mit Ufermattensaat "behandelt", leider ist mir die dieses Jahr ausgegangen und nun ist es zu spät zum aussähen. In einem anderen Bereich ist schon alles zugewachsen. Denke mal, nach 2 Jahren ist von der Folie nix mehr zu sehen.

LG Willi


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

Servus zusammen,
ich habe das bei mir so gelöst,
meine Folie ließ ich sogar ein paar cm länger damit ich sie noch umklappen konnte.
Darauf legte ich dann größere Natursteine und die zwischenräume bepflanzte ich 
hauptsächlich mit __ Pfennigkraut, aber auch mit anderen länger grün bleibenden Pflanzen.
Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man dann links wie es fertig dann aussieht.
LG Markus


----------



## buddler (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

moin!
so wie ihr es gemacht habt,wird es sich allerdings nur an flachen stellen aufbauen lassen.wenn der bereich allerdings steil abfallend ist,wird es wohl so nicht funktionieren.
da wirst du dann wohl zu kelle und mörtel greifen müssen.flies oder ufermatte drunter und zunächst außen herum die steine verlegen.zur wasserseite ein brett zur abstützung der steine anbringen.steine mit mörtel verbinden.nach ein paar tagen kannst du das brett entfernen und du hast eine überhängende steinwand. bis zur wasseroberfläche.
gruß jörg


----------



## santos (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

@Buddler : Du hast es genau getroffen,bei mir geht es recht steil runter bis in eine Unterwassertiefe von ca 45cm, also mit Steinen auffüllen einfach viel zu aufwändig, vor allem wenn mein bekloppter Hund meint er könnte drüber laufen und schwubs  bricht alles in sich zusammen.
Also dein Tip hat mir echt Ideen geboten, aber kann ich Mörtel einfach im Teich verbauen,schadet er nicht??


----------



## buddler (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

hi!
das sind ja keine unmengen beton im teich.somit wird sich auch nicht viel an der wasserchemie ändern.
gibt ja auch betonbecken ,in denen fische gehalten werden.
allerdings wird bei denen  öfter wasser gewechselt.bis es stimmt.
jörg


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

Hi Santos,
zum Thema Randgestaltung hatte ich dort was eingestellt: Randgestaltung.
Um Auswirkungen auf das Wassr zu reduzieren, kannst Du Trassmörtel/Natursteinmörtel nehmen, der den pH wenig beeinflusst, aber ein wenig länger zum Aushärten braucht... .
Ein auf der Folie aufgelegtes Vlies läßt sich "bemörteln", und damit kannst Du auch darauf Platten fixieren, und auf den waagerechten Bereich Steine setzen. Das haben hier schon sehr viele gemacht, manche haben ihren gesamten Teichboden vermörtelt (schau' mal z. B. bei Thias oder Simon). Mit ein wenig Absenkung des Wasserstands hättest Du freie Wahl... .


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

,

manch einer kommt nicht so leicht an so schöne große Natursteine ran - hat ebend keinen Steinbruch in der Nähe.

Alternativ lassen sich Polygonalplatten ausm Baumarkt auch gut verlegen - Folie sollte allerdings hochgestellt werden um den Kapillareffekt zu verhindern. Dann alles mit Natursteinmörttel behandeln - vorher die Platten evtl. unterfüttern.

Ich hab innen kleine (60/90 + 120er Körnung) Rheinbuntkiessteine damals als günstige Sachware bekommen und die innen rein gestellt. Nachteil ist, dass sich in den Spalten die herabfallenden Tannennadeln sammeln und sehr schwer rauszuholen sind + somit das Wasser belasten alla Minigammelecke - hier werd ich noch mit Trasszement was machen wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## buddler (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

ich hab auch mit trasszement gearbeitet und versucht natusteine damit zu verbinden.hat nicht ganz so gut geklappt.trasszement+2 teile sand und dann die sachen verbunden.obwohl ich die natursteine reichlich gewässert hatte,ist die verbindung an einigen stellen wieder auseinander gegangen.????keine ahnung.scheint zu schnell getrocknet zu sein.obwohl es reichlich geregnet hatte zu diesem zeitpunkt.
würde beim nächsten mal lieber mauer-und putzmörtel nehmen.
scheint ne bessere bindung einzugehen.
gruß jörg


----------



## andreas w. (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

Hallo Jörg, bleib beim Zement, weil:

_ich hab auch mit trasszement gearbeitet und versucht natusteine damit zu verbinden.hat nicht ganz so gut geklappt.trasszement+2 teile sand und dann die sachen verbunden.obwohl ich die natursteine reichlich gewässert hatte,ist die verbindung an einigen stellen wieder auseinander gegangen.????keine ahnung.scheint zu schnell getrocknet zu sein.obwohl es reichlich geregnet hatte zu diesem zeitpunkt._

Das mit dem fetten Mörteln (1:2) war nicht ganz falsch. Du hättest ihn gerne etwas magerer (1:4) machen können, die Steine aber nur kurz ins Wasser halten (wässern), je nach Saugverhalten der Steine und dafür die Fläche die mit Mörtel in Kontakt kommt, noch mit purem Zement dünn "vorpudern". Dann den Stein in das Mörtelbett mit Gefühl einklopfen - so machen´s die Großen auch. 

_würde beim nächsten mal lieber mauer-und putzmörtel nehmen.
scheint ne bessere bindung einzugehen._

Fertiger Putz- oder Mauermörtel davon kann ich nur abraten für sowas. In den Mörteln ist heute nur noch das exakt benötigte Quentchen Zement enthalten und dafür sind andere preisgünstige Komponenten drin, die den Mörtel sämig machen und die Haftfähigkeit erhöhen.
Problem, nach nicht allzu langer Zeit "blüht" der Kalk im Zementmörtel raus und die Mauer sieht unschön aus (und ob´s besser hält, sei dahingestellt). Wenn´s in den Teich reinläuft ist es auch nicht gesundheitsfördernd für den Fischbesatz.

Also, war vom Prinzip gut, aber man kann halt nicht alles wissen (gilt auch für mich).Hoffe geholfen zu haben, schönes Wochenende, Andreas.


----------



## Mondstaub (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

man kann die Steine auch mit Silikon an die Teichfolie "kleben".

LG
Mondstaub


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

nach fast 10 monaten wird sich die frage erledigt haben mondstaub


----------



## BerndD (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

Hallo Santos! Ein kleiner Tipp von einem Fachmann. Du kannst Trasszement in Verbindung 4-8mm Kies nehmen ohne Sandanteil. Das im Verhältnis 1 zu 5 mischen und die Natursteine "einbetonieren". Natursteinmörtel drückt Dir der Frost im Winter auseinander. 
Gruß Bernd

Um Haftung zwischen Beton und Naturstein herzustellen, nimmt man Natursteinkleber und bestreicht den Stein an der Stelle, wo der Stein im Beton zu liegen kommt.


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Natursteine verarbeiten*

Na ja Katja, auch wenn der tröt schon alt ist, es gibt immer mal wieder Leute, die eben dieses Problem haben und da reinschauen und für jeden Tipp dankbar sind .
Geht mir machmal auch so - wenn ich etwas in die Suchfunktion eingebe, dann finde ich viele alte Beiträge, die für mich im Moment aber wichtig und hilfreich sind, auch wenn sie schon ein Jahr oder älter sind.


----------



## BobbyT (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
zum Thema mörteln habe ich hier im Forum schon viel gelesen und gelernt. Danke. Will es demnächst auch versuchen für den Bachlauf, erst mal zum üben.

Aber was ist mit Silikon?
 
Kann ich hier im Folienende kleine Kieselsteine mit Silikon befestigen? Die großen weißen Steine hindern beim Rasenmähen.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## BobbyT (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich musste meine Steine auch kaufen. Nachdem ich bei den ersten Preisvergleichen bewusstlos geworden bin, habe ich Moräne gefunden.
Für meine ersten 30 Steine, im Laden geschätzt ca. 150 kg, habe ich 13 € gezahlt.

Einzelsteine mit ca. 3 - 4 kg. Nur schöne, ohne scharfe Kanten. Jeden einzelnen habe ich "handverlesen". Sie sollen nicht so leicht sein, damit Bobby sie nicht so einfach im Teich versenken kann.
LG
Ulrike


----------



## Boneone (2. Juni 2014)

hi,

bin ja auch noch am planen, aber die naturstein verkleidung lässt mir auch keine ruhe ^^
habe wiedermal im netz ein gutes & schönes beispiel gefunden:
http://www.yasiflor-gartenbau.ch/Schwimmteiche/biopool-ammerzwil.html
was meint ihr dazu anscheinend eine fugenlose naturstein SZ verblendung mit ganzen platten auf den wänden...
(denke mal die sind zwischen boden und rand verankert b.z.w. verkeilt)

ist vielleicht etwas weniger material als bruchsteine was es aber nicht billiger macht die platten sind ganz schön teuer...
http://www.menz-gmbh.de/produkte/Palisaden__Borde__Leisten__Schwellen__Stufen-9.aspx

was meint ihr dazu ?
b.z.w. kennt einen einen billigen naturstein-händler nähe wien?

l.g.-alex


----------



## andreas w. (2. Juni 2014)

BobbyT schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit Silikon?
> Anhang anzeigen 132417
> Kann ich hier im Folienende kleine Kieselsteine mit Silikon befestigen? Die großen weißen Steine hindern beim Rasenmähen.
> 
> ...



Hi Ulrike, Kannst gerne die Kieselsteine mit Silikon befestigen - ist "Perlen zu den Säuen geworfen" wie man bei uns sagt. 
Das Silikon - selbst gutes Naturstein- oder auch Dachdecker-Silikon wird nicht lange halten. Silikon ist nicht für solche Fisematenten gemacht. 
Schlag die Folien ränder nach innen um und leg die Steine zum Beschweren drauf - wenn das geht. Ansonsten dübel sie mit einer Metallschiene an den Randsteinen fest. Sieht nicht so prickelnd aus, funktioniert aber hundert mal besser als Silikon. Die Kiesel kannste anschließend dekorativ auf die Schiene drapieren, oder sie anders "unsichtbar" machen.


----------

